# golf swing



## e1it3z0r (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey, I've played golf for a few years and I've gotten decent at it. I never had enough money for lessons so my swing is fairly homegrown, but recently i got the idea to record my swing and put it online and maybe get cretiques. My usual miss is to the left; although I'm usually consistent with everything except my driver. I use an interlocking grip and a neutral/slightly strong grip. Any tips would be nice, I'm always trying to get better anyway I can. This video was shot after I couldn't play for a while, so hopefully my flaws are be obvious. Thank you

My golf swing - YouTube

sorry, can't figure out how to embed a video.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely extension through the ball. Very good tempo, and great balance. Probably one of the better swings I've seen posted up.

Ball going left... first of all look at the line of your divots. They look like they're from out to in. Your takeaway also looks like you you are taking it back outside the line. And finally if you look at your head from address through to impact you're dipping. 

Apart from the head dipping, which is fairly noticeable, the other points I raised are fairly small. You're close to being really good.


----------



## UNNDERGROUND GW (Dec 8, 2011)

*Your Swing*

Everything looks pretty good! The only thing I might add would be: Your arms look nearly hyper extended. I would just relax your arms a bit more and let them naturally hang from your shoulders with good posture. Hands, arms, and shoulders should have no tension at any time in the swing. Whats your HDCP?


----------



## davidsmith (Jan 14, 2012)

Practice makes man perfect.Its the only thing which will give you a perfect swing.


----------



## e1it3z0r (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Ya i definitely agree that I drop my head too much, its been the bane of my existence since i started playing golf. I'm not really sure what my handicap is right now since I'm in college and I don't have a lot of time to practice. before it was around a 5. I'll keep practicing but idk if I can get much more distance lol, my club head speed with my driver is already around 120 mph.


----------



## CrossGolfPro (Jan 21, 2012)

Swing looks good! One thing I would try to work on is to cut down on the back swing a little. Once you go past parallel or where the club is pointing at the target line at the top, you aren't going to gain anything and lose efficiency in your down swing. You can accomplish this by keeping your lower half still on the backswing creating resistance and coil. Once you begin your downswing, push your front knee over your front foot and fire that hip through as hard you can.

Hope that helps


----------



## CrossGolfPro (Jan 21, 2012)

e1,


This is probably nitpicking, but the one thing that you could do is to shorten the backswing a little bit. Once you get past parallel, you aren't gaining anything in terms of distance or power. I know there are tour players who go way past parallel like Bubba Watson, but I tend to think it's more for timing purposes. Great swing though for sure!


----------



## e1it3z0r (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, i agree that i hyper extend a bit too far. When i was younger i actually used to nearly hit myself with the golf club at the top of my backswing lol. I think i was born a bit too flexible for my own good, i struggle with that a lot.


----------



## CrossGolfPro (Jan 21, 2012)

It's ok if it works...as a teaching pro I wouldn't try to change too much if it's working. That said, if I can get a more efficient swing from you, I'm all in. What you could try is to use a front shoulder takeaway and stop when that shoulder gets to your chin. Try to hold off rotating your hips too much. What happens when you do this is a "slingshot" effect. You create a ton of resistance and it forces your body weight forward


----------

